# By how much should a bike like this one depreciate in value?



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

Reduced Giant team Once TCR- Priced to sell - $700 (Free delivery to


In 2001, the bike cost 4 grand.

That was 2001. Now the seller has added supposedly hand-built wheels, and I don't know how old that Ultegra group is but it's probably old. 

The frame is alloy. How was this bike $4000 to begin with, and do you guys think this bike is likely to sell at the current tag? I understand that prices vary by location, but the last time I posted a bike on here I got this easter egg about "don't mess with cottered cranks" and a while back I got something else but I can't remember what it was.

Just trying to learn what I should look for in a picture. So far, all I can tell about this bike is that the wheels are something I've never seen before, so if anyone can offer a link that would educate me that'd be great. Also that the bike is like 1000 years old, the stem looks like the seller ripped the computer off it, and the seat appears to be partly composed of "Gel" which makes me worry because I've read that too much gel is a problem. 

Can anyone else tell anything useful just by looking at these pics?

I'm not in the market unless something is just too crazy of a deal to pass up, but it would have to be insane. For now, I'm just trying to learn what to be able to spot in a picture and for that, I could use some help.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

That actually looks reasonable assuming the carbon frame is in good condition. And the wheels. Ask about condition and past crashes. It would be best to test ride and inspect in person. There are videos on youtube that explain how to inspect a used carbon bike, and probably how to look at the wheels, too. 

The saddle doesn't matter, it takes awhile to find the right one, anyway, and if you do buy, I'd get new bar tape, and maybe even new bars, those are a very long drop from top to bottom. And they need to be the right width for you.

Could you take it to a bike shop and have it inspected for condition? Maybe have the seller meet you at a shop if you decide you like the bike. Also drive-train, etc. 

Do not just buy from the person online. 

Next consideration: does the bike fit? Do you know how to determine fit?


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I am new to this as well, but have picked up some things. The first thing is not the picture but the tone of the ad. Does it come off as a sales pitch or genuine? That goes the same for any used purchase. This ad fails as it is high on rhetoric and hyperbole and low on information. The ad says $5k but bikepedia says $4k. Could be a Canadian currency conversion thing... but the components don't really come up either. The link says Campy, but it has Shimano. That is something I would want details on. Title says one price body says another. Not deal breakers but enough to get me cautious.

As for what to look for, first I want to see its overall appearance. Does it look clean and well maintained or like it was just a beater bike, Grease, grime, caked on mud, rust, etc. Take a close look at the drivetrain. Do the cranks have a lot of heel rub and scratches, it so it probably has miles and needs replacing soon. How do the teeth on thr chainrings and cassette look? They will look uniform if they have light wear vs pointed, hooked, or shorter if worn. Is the chain clean and bright or old? Look at the tires for tread. Look to see if there is wear, cracking, or decals coming off on the seat.

The way I look at it, components transfer down technology over the years. Besides some weight savings, the Ultegra from the mid 2000's is probably not much if any better than new Tiagra today. Carbon wheels are high end, but also subject to wear. I personally know enough to know I don't know nearly enough to inspect this bike... and from the tone of the ad don't teust the seller to shoot straight. But $1200 is a ton and $700 maybe high of a 12 year old bike every even with a race pedigree unless the wheels are amazing and can make the deal. All in my relatively newb opinion.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

aureliajulia said:


> That actually looks like a great deal assuming the carbon frame is in good condition. And the wheels. Ask about condition and past crashes. It would be best to test ride and inspect in person. There are videos on youtube that explain how to inspect a used carbon bike, and probably how to look at the wheels, too.
> 
> The saddle doesn't matter, it takes awhile to find the right one, anyway, and if you do buy, I'd get new bar tape, and maybe even new bars, those are a very long drop from top to bottom. And they need to be the right width for you.
> 
> ...


Frame is aluminum. Only fork, seatpost, and rails if the seat is stock are carbon.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I think "FIR" is Italian, but I've never seen wheels like that.

By today's standards that bike is an antique - more of a wall hanger than something you'd want to ride. You would be better off finding something that has a modern threadless fork and is 10-speed, and wheels that someone could work on if necessary.

I don't know if it's just Toronto, but people have crazy ideas about what their old bikes are worth.

edit. I looked again. It's got one of those threadless adapters. It's a mash-up. So I wouldn't hang it on a wall. Don't think stolen - after all he has the matching outfit  It's just fugly.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I remember these bikes well. I worked at a bikeshop when these came out. The owner of the shop ordered one. It came with Campy Record (which was the most expensive group - a HUGE difference from Shimano Ultegra).

Ultegra components of that era would be present on ~$1800 aluminum frame bicycles, like the Giant TCR 1 or the Specialized Allez Comp.

That bike, as built, was much more comparable to a $1900 new bike (accounting for the wheels which are basically a one-off).

Speaking of the wheels, they are NOT handbuilt. They are factory take-offs from the much less successful Giant MCR Road bike (which, at $2600, was a full ultegra, full carbon monocoque framed concept bike). You will never be able to get replacement parts for these wheels so if anything ever goes wrong, they are trash.

It is extremely disingenuous of this seller to refer to the bike he is selling as a $4000 or $5000 bicycle. At best, you should spend no more than $300 for this bike. Further, judging by the complete lack of knowledge the seller displays about bicycles in the ad, it screams "Stolen bike".


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Can't answer the question posed in your thread title since the bike being sold as pictured isn't the bike linked to Bikepedia, but it's obvious the seller is playing up some components that are hardly noteworthy.. at least not in a positive sense.

In actuality, this bike is ~12 year old alu frame/ CF fork (probably alu steerer) with some unknown iteration of an Ultegra (probably 9 speed) groupset, CF hubs (FWIW the rims don't look like CF to me), the original crankset and assorted CF bits - none of which enhance the value or price of the bike (IMO).

Even at $700, the bike is ~$500 over priced, IMHO.


----------



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

[/QUOTE]
I don't know if it's just Toronto, but people have crazy ideas about what their old bikes are worth.[/QUOTE]

THANK YOU

I am so sick of the nonsense people come up with in the online classifieds here. A 35 year old bike is not going to sell for $450 it just does not add up. I tried to get one guy down to what I paid for my old fuji, and he's like "buddy, get real. $40 is 5 trips on the subway out here" so then I just stopped trying. I'd rather build my own bike off an ordered lugged steel frame than sit here educating ingrates.

To be honest, I never once considered that this bike may be stolen. Thanks for the tip guys, I know it's something to look for always, but I honestly never find a bike for any sort of bargain on here. I wasn't gonna buy this thing unless someone sent up a signal flare on here, so I'm glad I at least got to learn. Thanks guys.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have seen this bike posted atleast twice. It has been around since early to mid Nov. Maybe earlier. It is possible that Toronto sellers are clueless. I posted a 2009 Time worldstar with bars/stem for 2000.00, or with Sram Red /Keo's / Slr xp saddle for 2700.00 and people were offering 1500.00, then there are bikes like these where the asking price is 1/3rd too high. Go figure?
If you like it, ask if the seller is open to reducing the price.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't know if it's just Toronto, but people have crazy ideas about what their old bikes are worth.[/QUOTE]

THANK YOU

I am so sick of the nonsense people come up with in the online classifieds here. A 35 year old bike is not going to sell for $450 it just does not add up. Thanks guys.[/QUOTE]

Actually a 35 year old good bike is worth alot more than that one. Just sayin.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> (FWIW the rims don't look like CF to me)


Correct. The only carbon in these wheels is in the spokes, which are now almost impossible to find.


----------

